# Looking for a IT job in Hong Kong



## rbommareddy (Oct 12, 2009)

Good day To everyone, i am currently working in Hyderabad, INDIA as IT professional (System administrator) and have experience of over 4 years and planning to move to Hong Kong for job. please give some details about the process of getting work sponsorship. actually i am planning to come over to Hong Kong for a visit and attend some interviews. as a tourist if i come to Hong Kong is there any budget accommodation available for a month for me to find a job.


----------

